# Key posts



## Marion (13 Oct 2003)

*IT, Broadband, Digital Cameras, PDAs & MP3s*

Helpful links for a clean PC
Laptops
Buying a PC for beginners
A good PDA
Digital cameras

Delete e-mails without opening them
Website and e-mail addresses
Outlook and eircom.net emails
Dealing with Spam


Saving digital images
Photo Editor + list of top free dowloads


Cheap ink cartridges
Rechargeable batteries
Utility for shrinking .avi files
How do I know if I have a Firewall

ISP for home use

Smart Telecom Broadband
Pay as you go internet


Anyone using Firefox instead of Internet Explorer?

IE Domain Names Purchasing
Cheapest .com Domain
Domain names warning


Broadband installation
Can't get onto internet on wireless network
Home network
Neighbourhood Area Networks
Broadband for 2 users


i-tunes
iPod V iRiver
Can I jog with an iPod?
MP3dowloading.com - is it legal?
Best legal way to buy, store and play music
Connecting MP3 to car stereo
IRMA - should we be afraid?

Preventing spyware
Stop Pop-ups
Transferring files from one PC to another
Transferring files from PC to laptop
Partitioning a  hard drive
Why pictures don't show on a website
Memory is low - can anything be done?

Memory sticks
USB hub
USB pen


----------

